# Where to find fiddler crabs



## Bruce (Aug 27, 2003)

Where are good places to look for fiddler crabs in the cocoa/titusville/CNS area? Is grabbing the best way to catch them?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I always see people torning over rocks along the banks in the Indian River catching them.


----------



## Bennie (Apr 10, 2004)

They do bite though,really hard in the winter.Won't take no fingers off,like table saw did mine.Good Fishin to All


----------

